# Type 06 FFL (ammunition manufacturer) info needed



## The91Bravo (Feb 21, 2010)

I have requested all forms that apparently are required to apply for this license, but my DOJ ATF search has netted zero specific data on what is required to correctly do this.

Questions I have:

What standard is required for the ammunition made? (Quality control, etc)

What insurance is required/recommended?

What security requirements are needed for the shop and storage areas?

Are periodic samples needed to be sent to a test lab/underwriter?



and many more questions, but that is a start.

And link guidance would be helpful and appreciated as well as first hand experience.

Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have no fucking clue, but the guy that owns www.cccammo.com is a stand up dude and if you email him the questions he will more then likely give you all the know how...


----------



## 104TN (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd call theATF directly if I were you. 

They're going to be the dudes processing your paperwork anyway so they can give you the best gouge on what they need and how they want it.

http://www.atf.gov/field/nashville/fo-tennessee.html
http://www.atf.gov/field/louisville/fo-kentucky.html


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.  I gotta do some research.

Thanks

Steve


----------

